# no corn



## cloud (Nov 17, 2005)

hi i got a white male fantail as an inside pet.i love him and he loves when i let him out of his cage to play.but he wont eat any kind of corn crack or full.he loves rice and parakeet food but wont eat corn is this normal.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

cloud said:


> hi i got a white male fantail as an inside pet.i love him and he loves when i let him out of his cage to play.but he wont eat any kind of corn crack or full.he loves rice and parakeet food but wont eat corn is this normal.


Hello Cloud & Welcome.

Pigeons are much like humans, they have their likes & dislikes. 
I would suggest getting a good dove/pigeon mix, which has a variety of seeds. I purchase mine at PetCo (KAYTEE brand). 

Cindy


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

my bird GOES BANANAS over the Kaytee dove mix!!!!


----------



## cloud (Nov 17, 2005)

thank you all.but i gone to different pet store and ask for the best pigeon mix no matter the price but when i feed him he wont eat it.whats funny as soon as i feed him plain white rice or parakeet food he loves it.also his eyes are solid black does this mean his young or mature thank you.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Cloud,

Welcome to pigeon talk! Sounds like you have a jouvenile, I imagine the cere (fleshy area above beak) is also kind of a dark pinkish/reddish color as well as opposed to white?

The mix Cindy referred to isn't a typical pigeon mix w/larger seeds, peas, etc.,
It is small seeds w/sunflower seeds mixed in. It's just that if you look on the back panel for what birds it will attract, it also attracts Mourning Doves.

You might also try buying individual seed bags and mix your own. They love safflower seeds. I know what you mean about the corn however, even tho many say that they just love the corn, it's not always true and I have one that will only eat the corn occasionally. That same bird is a feral and would gobble it up when I offered it to the flock in a different scenario. Go figure! Now she can pick and choose, and corn is not her favorite apparently. I've read that the cracked corn isn't good for them and that the whole corn is preferrable as it doesn't scratch the the tissue going down.

You might also try getting some pigeon pellets in a small quantity and see if your pij likes them.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello,

Pigeons need the variety of seeds, legumes, and grains for their nutritional needs. 

You should offer a little bit of corn with the rest of the seed anyway, in time he may eat it. you might just hand feed a few daily, just so he gets the variety, as it supplies pro-vitamin A

My birds will eat it sparingly in the summer, because it gets hot, but they eat alot more in the winter, cause they have more need for it in the colder weather.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

feralpigeon said:


> The mix Cindy referred to isn't a typical pigeon mix w/larger seeds, peas, etc.,
> It is small seeds *w/sunflower seeds mixed in*.
> 
> *It's just that if you look on the back panel for what birds it will attract, it also attracts Mourning Doves.*
> ...


Sorry about the confusion. I used to buy a mix that specifically stated dove/pigeon. 
I just checked one of the bags I have & it states KAYTEE 'Supreme Dove' mix. 

The actual seeds content is:
White Millet, Milo, Canadian Field Peas, Red Millet, Carary Grass Seed, Popcorn (very little of this), Safflower, & Oat Groats. There are *no* sunflower seeds in this mix.

I know some bags will mention which birds it attracts, this bag doesn't.
Although it doesn't specifically state this is a dove/pigeon mix, the feeding instructions state:
'The following feeding amount is designed as a starting point and should be adjusted for your dove or *pigeon.*

I do add some other seeds to the packaged seeds & there isn't much left behind so I guess they're happy.  

Cindy


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

This past year, the Kaytee brand dove~Pigeon supreme Mix label has read Kaytee Supreme Mix for Doves and Palomas, "*Palomas*" being a spanish word for pigeons. I thought that was odd but never really thought much about til now.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for clarifying that Cindy. I wonder why the stores in this area don't carry that? I'll have to ask if they can also stock that product as well. What poundage and price do the bags come in?? Anyway, it is hard to get them to eat a full variety, but I know that they'll hit on their favorites first. I'm just happy to hear them pecking away. 

fp


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

feralpigeon said:


> Thanks for clarifying that Cindy. I wonder why the stores in this area don't carry that? I'll have to ask if they can also stock that product as well.
> *What poundage and price do the bags come in??*
> Anyway, it is hard to get them to eat a full variety, but I know that they'll hit on their favorites first. I'm just happy to hear them pecking away.
> 
> fp


Hi fp,
The bags are 5 lbs. & cost $3.49 per bag. On occasion they are on sale for $3.19 a bag.

Cindy


----------

